# Do you think its possible for me to get sponsored next season



## Bluewoodz (Apr 5, 2013)

First off I would like to say that I was introduced to snowboarding mid season when I was 14 years old and took the rest of the season learning the basics of carving. Next season really began my passion for riding. I started messing around with butters and ground tricks. Jibbing corrugated tubes in the park nothing more than 50-50's though the whole season. Couldn't spin off of park jumps either though. So here is the season edit from the season I just described Great Day Bad Riding Edit ;p BLUEWOOD - YouTube

Okay now this season. I really began to strive to get better while having the most fun possible. I started and learned BS boardslides onto boxes and rails. Then I learned 270 outs from boardslides, It seemed like progression for me this year went insane! Here are a lot of tricks that I learned just this season. BS and FS Boardslides. Tamedogs, Nosepress, tailpress, 360s(only FS) Backflips, 180 out, 270 out. I'm sure i'm missing quite a few, but with that being said. I really have a drive and passion for snowboarding and really want to know that now this season winding down to a end I want to know if I could get sponsored by the end of next season if progression goes the same as it did this year? here is the edit from this year. so compare last years edit to this years and tell me what you think is possible. Jordan Aston - End of Season Snowboard Edit (2012-2013) - YouTube


----------



## Bluewoodz (Apr 5, 2013)

By the way, 16 this season


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

skillwise...no
relationship wise...depends on who ya might know
btw...ur sponsored...by yo mammie


----------



## areveruz (Jul 10, 2012)

If that's what it takes to get sponsored, every average park rider would be sponsored.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

This is what it takes to be sponsored. 

Zack Normandin 16, not sponsored



And Zach Normandin 17, sponsored



Now get to work.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

that zach kid rips! so many insane riders up in NH where im at. 

To the Op if your really serious how bout you send yourself out to Mt. Hood this summer, get some real coaching and a little exposure? Who knows they might teach you to throw corks.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

start small, our first sponsor was a local snow/skate/bike shop, they gave us 30% off anything, the use of their 4x4 Toyota van to get to the comps, company credit card for fuel, hotel and entry fees, those were some of the best days of my life


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I worked with a kid last summer who is sponsored. Come to find out, he's only an average rider, but his neighbor is a regional rep for a smaller board company. I'd say networking will make up for skill. Plus, learning how to network while still pink is a valuable life skill that will serve you well in the future regardless.


----------



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

Better idea. Go to a target or semi target school for undergrad. Learn the snow sports industry and hospitality industry supply chains backwards and forwards. Learn to read 10ks and do financial modeling in your sleep. Get an internship in the industry. Go to a big name program...Tuck, Johnson, Stern...somewhere in the northeast. Convince a high growth brand you can chip away at Burton's rental chokehold in the botique resort market. Get paid 5 to 10 times as much. Get as many days on the mountain. Fly to Breck with company jet. Done. 

And for god sakes tell your parents to buy you a helmet!


----------



## Board Gadget (Oct 30, 2012)

EastCoastChris said:


> Better idea. Go to a target or semi target school for undergrad. Learn the snow sports industry and hospitality industry supply chains backwards and forwards. Learn to read 10ks and do financial modeling in your sleep. Get an internship in the industry. Go to a big name program...Tuck, Johnson, Stern...somewhere in the northeast. Convince a high growth brand you can chip away at Burton's rental chokehold in the botique resort market. Get paid 5 to 10 times as much. Get as many days on the mountain. Fly to Breck with company jet. Done.
> 
> And for god sakes tell your parents to buy you a helmet!


Yeah, do that. That was boss East Coast Chris!!


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

Sell ad space on your outdoor gear from your local stores for $1. Boom, sponsored and dream achieved.


----------



## TheNorminator (Jan 6, 2013)

Extremo said:


> This is what it takes to be sponsored.
> 
> Zack Normandin 16, not sponsored
> 
> ...


Kinda off topic, sorry, but does anyone know what the second song is (The song in the video after he's been sponsored)? Or which band plays it? BTW Zack is killing it! It's amazing how much he's improved/learned in one year!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

areveruz said:


> If that's what it takes to get sponsored, every average park rider would be sponsored.


I was thinking about this, I think St Croix Orthopaedics should sponsor me... "After five surgeries with them, not only can I walk... I can SNOWBOARD!"


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

OP: After 2 years, nope. Certainly not at the level it takes to get sponsored. Keep riding and having fun. 



EastCoastChris said:


> Better idea. Go to a target or semi target school for undergrad. Learn the snow sports industry and hospitality industry supply chains backwards and forwards. Learn to read 10ks and do financial modeling in your sleep. Get an internship in the industry. Go to a big name program...Tuck, Johnson, Stern...somewhere in the northeast. Convince a high growth brand you can chip away at Burton's rental chokehold in the botique resort market. Get paid 5 to 10 times as much. Get as many days on the mountain. Fly to Breck with company jet. Done.
> 
> And for god sakes tell your parents to buy you a helmet!


haha yup, basically sort of my ultimate career goal. Get degree, get job in out door/action sports company, work my way through to the company I like, have fun, profit.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

sponsorship whatever...i'd say thats pretty damn good for just riding a couple years though

i think the kid is thoroughly scared off this thread now, lol....say something Jordan!


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

You're not at the level you need to be sponsored, but sponsorship sucks anyway.

Here's what sponsorship gets you:

*Option 1: *You get a gear hookup - it means nothing except a free snowboard setup each year. This is where a majority of pro snowboarders sit.

You still have to work another full-time job and fit snowboard time in when you can.

*Option 2:* You actually get a travel budget and some limited income as well as gear.

You still have to work another job to keep bills paid and fit snowboard time in when you can.

*Option 3:* You make it into the very small ranks of pro snowboarders who actually get paid enough to live without working another job.

You now rely on this income and any major setbacks or lack of visibility/progression in the coming years and you end up back in option 1 or 2 when your sponsors downgrade/drop you. They may also drop you without any particular reason on your end.

So that's what you get as a pro snowboarder.

Oh and there's one more option...

*Option 4:* You work hard to put yourself into a career/job that lets you set your own hours and possibly even make a crapload of money.

You now have the freedom to snowboard as much as you want and live better than 99% of pro snowboarders.

I know which option I'd take.


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze (Oct 21, 2012)

I would say that is good progression for 2 seasons. Keep riding and have fun. Maybe you will progress to a pro level. Then you can compete and get sponsored. Your young and have some time to think about what you want to do with your life.

Stay away from drinking and drugs, that shit gets in the way. If I did not drink my life would of been way better. 

The more you ride, the better you get. Some people are just better riders and progress much faster than others. I know this guy that is killing it with 3 seasons. In his 3rd season he has consistent 5s and can ollie very high. WTF?

I ride more than these people saying they make lots of money and have careers. They work 9-5s. I got over 100 days this season. I have worked with a lot of sponsored riders. Yeah they all have jobs, but you can work nights and still ride a lot. I work mostly evenings.

Just shred and have fun. it's not impossible to be sponsored. These negative nancies have probably been riding much longer than you are don't have your skills.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

RockyMTNsteeze said:


> These negative nancies have probably been riding much longer than you are don't have your skills.


lol

yep, sure am jealous of this kid's 2nd year steeze


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

EastCoastChris said:


> Better idea. Go to a target or semi target school for undergrad. Learn the snow sports industry and hospitality industry supply chains backwards and forwards. Learn to read 10ks and do financial modeling in your sleep. Get an internship in the industry. Go to a big name program...Tuck, Johnson, Stern...somewhere in the northeast. Convince a high growth brand you can chip away at Burton's rental chokehold in the botique resort market. Get paid 5 to 10 times as much. Get as many days on the mountain. Fly to Breck with company jet. Done.
> 
> And for god sakes tell your parents to buy you a helmet!


HA , very well said and dude would be much better off for it. BUT, for many that's not glamorous enough. 

Be the puppet master......not the puppet


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

EastCoastChris said:


> Better idea. Go to a target or semi target school for undergrad. Learn the snow sports industry and hospitality industry supply chains backwards and forwards. Learn to read 10ks and do financial modeling in your sleep. Get an internship in the industry. Go to a big name program...Tuck, Johnson, Stern...somewhere in the northeast. Convince a high growth brand you can chip away at Burton's rental chokehold in the botique resort market. Get paid 5 to 10 times as much. Get as many days on the mountain. Fly to Breck with company jet. Done.
> 
> And for god sakes tell your parents to buy you a helmet!


THIS IS GOLD!!!!! best advice ive heard in a while! :eusa_clap:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Worship Satan and listen to Slayer and you might have a chance.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Worship Satan and listen to Slayer and you might have a chance.


This is just solid life advice that can be applied to any situation.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Worship Satan and listen to Slayer and you might have a chance.





Sudden_Death said:


> This is just solid life advice that can be applied to any situation.


seriously. 

I'm sponsored by myself I will ride 100 days this year. 

Money isn't everything, but being there when the pow flies, IS.


----------

